# the bit wont fit



## johnzm (Sep 5, 2010)

hey guys. new to routing, picked up a nice used ryobi 2hp plunge and table to do my project. 

this project stated i needed this bit to get the proper roundover.
(i would have posted url info but it wont let me)

i assumed that as long as the router had a 1/2 collet, i was in the clear.

but this bit is too big. it wont fit through the table's hole or through the base of the router.

i have included a couple pics, and frankly if i can get out of this with as little time, and money as possible, id be happier. i am no good and have no time(or other bits/drills/saws) at the moment to fabricate, but i fear using that bit without the table. any ideas?

oh ya one pic is with the springs off the plunge, and the base as far down as it will go.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Johnzm,

Welcome to the forum.

That looks like a huge bit.

Are you sure it is for a router or a shaper table?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

johnzm said:


> hey guys. new to routing, picked up a nice used ryobi 2hp plunge and table to do my project.
> 
> this project stated i needed this bit to get the proper roundover.
> (i would have posted url info but it wont let me)
> ...


I use routes every day . And that bit is not for hand held. Or at least i wouldn't try it. It look's like a to big bit . What are you rounding over ? This bit look's like a 1" ?? You can round over with a smaller bit. ? Depend's on if you want a profile or just knock of the edge?? Get the right bit for the job and be safe I haven't read any other post's you may get another idea


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Not a big deal  I will suggest you use the bit on the router table with a speed control device...

Just pull out some 1/2" to 3/4" thick MDF stock cut the stock to fit the top of your table than cut a hole out in the stock to let the spin free, use and make a temp fence out of a 2 x 4 ,clamp the temp. sub top to the table top and the fence,cut a hole in the fence for the bit that looks like the bit profile..zero out the bearing to the fence and clamp it down in place..now your set to use the big bit on router table..safe  NOTE** if you need to adjust the bit DON'T just add stock (1/4" MDF ) more to the temp. top...


===========



johnzm said:


> hey guys. new to routing, picked up a nice used ryobi 2hp plunge and table to do my project.
> 
> this project stated i needed this bit to get the proper roundover.
> (i would have posted url info but it wont let me)
> ...


----------



## johnzm (Sep 5, 2010)

the bit is a 1.25 inch roundover, i picked it up at mlcs. bit#8659.

that last idea sounds like it might work, but it will be very time consuming to do it all.


anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It will work I do it now and than on the BIG panel bits ( 3 5/8" OD ) now that's a big bit 

Yes it will take some time but it's cheaper than buying a new router and table..or you can buy a smaller bit 

Note*** you can use your hand router if you want to by making a sub plate the same way and using your edge guide for your router.. 


I use this bit all the time..it's a 2 1/2" OD bit.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-1-2-SH-1-Ra...446605172?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b3451f74

http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-1-2-Shank-1...443958166?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b31cbb96

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-SH-3-4...443216757?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b3116b75
====
========



johnzm said:


> the bit is a 1.25 inch roundover, i picked it up at mlcs. bit#8659.
> 
> that last idea sounds like it might work, but it will be very time consuming to do it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnzm (Sep 5, 2010)

hey i dont have anything capable of cutting a hole right now lol. 

but, i think making a router base and sticking the bit out the bottom might be easier than making a table top. 

will i be safe to use this bit without a table? and if i attempt it, does anyone have any suggestions other than using the lowest speed?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The bit will cut the hole for you,, start with a hole that is as big as the bearing plunge the router down slow and it will put the hole in place dead center 

Or just use a jig saw to start with a bigger hole 

Yes you can use the bit on a hand router but you must take care it will pull out a ton of stock in one pass.. 

========


johnzm said:


> hey i dont have anything capable of cutting a hole right now lol.
> 
> but, i think making a router base and sticking the bit out the bottom might be easier than making a table top.
> 
> will i be safe to use this bit without a table? and if i attempt it, does anyone have any suggestions other than using the lowest speed?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi John:

That scares the hell out of me but then, I'm pretty much hell-free already. 

There's no way in hades that I'd use that setup. Either the entire bit fits below the baseplate or you don't use it. 

Next, that bit is too big for high speed use. If you don't have variable speed and lots of power, don't use it. I didn't know that Ryobi made a big router. I have a 1 1/2" radius roundover and at 8,000 rpm my teeth rattle. Your's is almost as big and it's naked. Also, that's one heck of a pile of material to remove all at one time. Make sure you take it in tiny passes and _use a fence_! Next, with that amount of the bit sitting above the baseplate you can't have complete bit shaft contact with the collet. That would make the collet less than properly efficient which means the bit could work loose. That's 60 miles an hour coming at you. 

You treat that size of bit with respect _and_ enough fear to ensure complete concentration and knowledge of what you're doing.

Let others take chances. Don't you.


----------



## johnzm (Sep 5, 2010)

i have a ryobi RE180PL. its a 2 hp plunge. im ab out to start looking at building this table. the only thing that worries me is cutting the hole. i will have to plunge the router by hand since the bit will not fit through the router base. after that i think everything else will be easy.

unfortunately, with the plunge as far down as i can get it, i cannot get the bit to clear the table with a piece of mdf on top. so i will have to cut this by hand. yippeeee...

i only need to make 3 cuts with this bit, so i plan on taking off little bits at a time and taking my time so i dont die.

i am getting started on it now, ill let you know how it works out


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

John,

I can't tell by the bit, but if you take the plastic sub base off will the bit spin free in the router?

If so, cut the hole like Bob suggests, load the bit into your router and retract the bit as needed so the router can sit on top of the MDF and bolt it down. With the router bolted to the MDF, and the MDF clamped down, slowly plunge the bit until it passes all the way through.

You're going to want to do this outside, downwind of your shop, because with a bit that large you are going to create a heck of a dust storm. 



Or... you could try to find a router user in the neighborhood that has a setup that can spin panel raising bits, especially if you only need to do this once or twice. I've seen guys on my local craigslist who have asked to 'rent' the services of someone to plane a couple of boards, etc. Who knows, there may be a forum member right down the street!


That's a massive bit, and it can do some serious damage in a hurry. If you aren't 100% comfortable with your setup, get a second opinion. Bad things happen fast over 10,000 rpms...


----------



## johnzm (Sep 5, 2010)

it did create quite a dust cloud. i was not prepared and had only minimal eye protection and no dust mask.
i did each cut in 2 passes, and it is nowhere near perfect since i couldn't find anything appropriate to support the side of the router hanging off the edge of the piece. luckily this will be internal to the box i am building so i am not too concerned. i attached a couple pics of my little fabrication and piece i made (use only a jigsaw,a drill and the router bit to open the whole, which was a WHOLE lotta scary).

thanks for the help and ideas guys. i only had to cut 3 corners like this for the entire project, so im done with this bit of death for now


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

johnzm said:


> it did create quite a dust cloud. i was not prepared and had only minimal eye protection and no dust mask.
> i did each cut in 2 passes, and it is nowhere near perfect since i couldn't find anything appropriate to support the side of the router hanging off the edge of the piece. luckily this will be internal to the box i am building so i am not too concerned. i attached a couple pics of my little fabrication and piece i made (use only a jigsaw,a drill and the router bit to open the whole, which was a WHOLE lotta scary).
> 
> thanks for the help and ideas guys. i only had to cut 3 corners like this for the entire project, so im done with this bit of death for now


Hi John - Good to see you got through that one OK That's a pretty hairy bit to be starting out with but the thing didn't come out to badly given what you had to work with. Didn't think of it at the time but we should have suggested making your base oversized and kinda tear drop shaped. Would have given you something to help counter balance the router. Sort of on this order:
On-Point Universal Laser Guided Router Plate
That one has a laser guide in it but see how the oversized and offset shape of the thing would have helped with what you were doing. 
At least now you have some idea what to expect next time around


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

On big bits like that, I go for the extra clearance by using a 1/2" router extension and a piece of 1/2" MDF, with a hole in it larger than the bit. If need be, you can use 3/4" MDF to take less off the project. Here is a MLCS extension,
MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review
Trim the MDF on the tablesaw so the hole fits around the bit and the MDF fits against the fence.
You also will definitely need a speed control for this bit if you don't have variable speed.
router bit speed chart:

Router Bit Diameter Maximum Speed
Up to 1" 22,000 - 24,000 rpm
1" to 2" 18,000 - 22,000 rpm
2" to 2-1/2" 12,000 - 16,000 rpm
2-1/2" to 3-1/2" 8,000 - 12,000 rpm

Take your time preparing and every thing should go fine. Remember, that's just a reference; Always follow manufacturers recommendations and the sage advice that if something doesn't feel like it's working right, there's a good chance that it isn't.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Your Welcome for my small part .

Looks good, nice job that why it's best to make your own base plate for your router, the one below will let you use just about any bit you want to use in your router..with just a quick snap out ring your set to get to work..

Router Forums - View Single Post - Making own base - confused on all guide bushings options.

Router Forums - View Single Post - Making own base - confused on all guide bushings options.

=====




johnzm said:


> it did create quite a dust cloud. i was not prepared and had only minimal eye protection and no dust mask.
> i did each cut in 2 passes, and it is nowhere near perfect since i couldn't find anything appropriate to support the side of the router hanging off the edge of the piece. luckily this will be internal to the box i am building so i am not too concerned. i attached a couple pics of my little fabrication and piece i made (use only a jigsaw,a drill and the router bit to open the whole, which was a WHOLE lotta scary).
> 
> thanks for the help and ideas guys. i only had to cut 3 corners like this for the entire project, so im done with this bit of death for now


----------



## woodtony (Jul 30, 2010)

invest in your insurance???? hehehe

take care...........


----------

